# Wild camping



## ballymoss (Jan 30, 2008)

Is there a list of overnight stops that you can use that are not proper campsites


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Yes.

Perhaps if you give a little more context, the answers may get more helpful.

I presume, for starters, that you are unsatisfied with the MHF database.

France wins on the most information being available. This may, or may not, be relevant to you.

Dave
PS Would a MOD please move this from the Internet Access forum.


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

ballymoss said:


> Is there a list of overnight stops that you can use that are not proper campsites


Hi ballymoss,

there are plenty of wildcamping sites listed in the MHF database, >>>Click Here For More Info<<< Once there, you simply need to click on 'Filter By Campsite Type' and choose Wildcamping 

MHS...Rob


----------



## ballymoss (Jan 30, 2008)

*wild camping*

MHF has a very good database for camp sites and wild camping i was talking to someone this week-end and they said that there was a list of Motorway services and wild camping places in the uk so i though i would ask the question


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

*Re: wild camping*



ballymoss said:



> MHF has a very good database for camp sites and wild camping i was talking to someone this week-end and they said that there was a list of Motorway services and wild camping places in the uk so i though i would ask the question


Hi,

You will find a few spots HERE I've never used the site so I don't know how accurate the info is.

Don


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

OK, so you already knew of the MHF database, but want more or perhaps just the MHF wildcamping spots listed? Perhaps, perhaps not. And implicitly for the UK only, as you didn't pick up on my France comment.

http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/
http://www.motorhomeparking.co.uk/
http://www.motorwayservices.info/list.php?by=road
http://motorwayservicesonline.co.uk/services/

Dave


----------

